# Small Flounder? No problem!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Me and Matt C hit the beach around 6:30 to see if we could nab a few flatties before going after bigger game. It became obvious quickly that while there were Flounder there and they were hungry, they were all pretty small fish. Instead of tearing up baits on Jr Doormats, we caught some Blues and Jacks and started looking for jaws. 

They were everywhere and at one point I threw my bait in the middle of 6 or 7 of them. I got busted off twice by big sharks before latching into a big Blacktip that tailwalked several times and jumped over 10 times. By far the hardest fighting Blacktip I've ever caught and after I took her for a little "walk" I let her swim off. Pretty fun stuff.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...and walking her until she swam off strong.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice report! Light tackle shark fishing from the beach sounds like a blast!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a good one from the surf.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post, pics and nice work on spinning gear!


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*little flounder*

What Chris didn,t tell you was we only had one shark rig so after he got cut off he had to walk a half mile back to the truck to get another rig and me being the older of the two got to stay on the beach and catch another bluefish for bait.It was a lot of fun and like Chris said that shark wanted no part of being caught and put up one heck of a fight. Pretty fish


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice beach blacktip! What's the difference between a blacktip and a spinner shark? If we ever got one to do that corkscrew jump, we called it a spinner (just because it spun).


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Really nice beach shark!!! Congrats!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Nice beach blacktip! What's the difference between a blacktip and a spinner shark? If we ever got one to do that corkscrew jump, we called it a spinner (just because it spun).


Two main ID marks:

1) All white Anal fin on a Blacktip, whereas a Spinner has a black tip.

2) on the Blacktip, the origin of the dorsal fin begins forward of the rear margin of the pectoral fin. On a Spinner, the origin of the Dorsal is beyond the rear margin of the pectoral fin. What does this pile of anatomical bullshit mean? The Dorsal is set further back on the Spinner and has a smaller dorsal.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice Blacktip Shark...Thanks for the report.


----------

